# Are You Not Happy With Your Body?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, just change your mind!If you want to gain mass, start with this simple 3-step exercise. 1. Take off your shirt. 2. Walk up to the mirror. 3. Take a good, hard look at yourself.What do you see? A skinny guy with a vacant stare? Now close your eyes, and try to see what you [...]

*Read More...*


----------

